# Caney Head Hunt Club---Heard County



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 17, 2007)

New Management---
1650 acres
NEW QDM rules--4pt per side minimum
Hunt Anywhere-- pin in map
1st come 1st hunt---NO Reserved areas
NO Alcohol
Campground--No Water or Power
ATVs used for deer retrieval only--No joy riding
3 doe limit
Had 10 food plots last year, but they were not planted this
spring as the status of the land was insure till now...
It is Temple Inland Property

Lots of new select cut areas cut last fall...NO clear cuts..
Lots of creeks and HW bottoms and drains..Beautiful
property....Has been Trophy club for 4 yrs with only
120"-130" deer killed with "Must mount" rule, so there
is a good population of legal bucks under the new 4pt per
side rule...
MUST MOUNT TROPHY RULE IS GONE !!!!
I will not be a member this year, but am helping out with
membership, so you can PM me for more info, and 
arrange a tour....


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 17, 2007)

*Caney Head Hunt Club--Heard County*

Whoops, forgot to state price !!!!

Target is 30 members at $630. 00 each....

PM me for more info ...


----------



## Hunter314 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Additional information*

Family membership.  Antlerles deer limit will be 2.  Youth 18 and below can harvest 1 smaller buck (following GA hunt regulations).  QDM rule is four points minimum on one side.  Targeting 25 - 30 members, price will be $530 - 630.


----------



## Eddy M. (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm a former member this is great land - good herd and "had some" great guys in it when I was there -- all the rules made by the club Pres. without allowing the members to vote on them made me quit- especially the must mount rule and the no 4-wheeler use (my declining health problems after major surgery was my issue) at one time there were problems with break in at the camp site ,ride through hunting by the locals, and locals using the camp as a trash dump and members having to clean the mess up every year -- If I was close I would consider re-joining---PS any member interested in an Aeriel Photo of the property send me a PM


----------



## Hunter314 (Aug 18, 2007)

Camp location moved last year - no problems last hunting season.  Members will be involved in rule making.  Must mount rule is gone.  4-wheelers allowed in offseason, but new membership can discuss ATV rules.


----------



## zman (Aug 18, 2007)

where at in heard? any rabbits?


----------



## Hunter314 (Aug 18, 2007)

Just a short ways east if Ephesus.  I have not hunted rabbits, but assume they are there based on the habitat.


----------



## huntnnut (Aug 18, 2007)

zman said:


> where at in heard? any rabbits?



It's in between Ephesus and Roosterville and its covered up in rabbits and some big bucks usually come off from it every year.  It also has a pretty good quail population and a few turkeys. 

I hunted it for a couple of years, just got tired of the drive from Lawrenceville.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Last year was my 1st in the club, and I could have limited
out on does before Thanksgiving even with the logging
operation going on..New select cut areas and drag  
roads have opened up areas which were very thick and unhuntablein past years...Good foot travel roads now... 
Saw a number of QDM legal bucks,and one
buck  which was approx 130+"....Just could not get him to
hold still for a heart shot...He was way to big to wound
with a marginal shot....
I would continue with them this year but have some
health issues that prevent me from hunting much this year....


----------



## Hunter314 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Good weekend to visit*

This weekend would be a good time to stop by if you want to take a look at the property as we have many individuals scheduling visits.


----------



## Southern Hunter (Aug 22, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## MGreen (Aug 22, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## Eddy M. (Aug 23, 2007)

bump for a good tract of land and GOOD club--- Scott    --Tell Anthony Eddy said HI


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Aug 24, 2007)

These two bucks came off the CHHC in 2005.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks for the bump Eddy, and pics Steel.....

Sure wish I could hunt it this year, but with my injury this
 spring and being out of work for 6 mos,,,,Just cant do it !!!

Steel, the buck I passed on was a bit bigger than your
1st pic and saw several very close to your 2nd pic...Just
not quite big enough for what I was lookin for...Good
genetics in that area...Big does too !!!


Thanks again guys !!!!


----------



## Eddy M. (Aug 24, 2007)

If my health had been good I would have never left this club -- but just couldn't do it with the cancer surgery and the 4-wheeler use restrictions back then---if a buck better than either of Mike's photos walked past my stand and I didn't shoot  -- I was either asleep-- or dead


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 25, 2007)

Eddy, Maybe we can both rejoin next year....Some
discussions as to "relax" the ATV rule to allow better
access to some remote areas...The road to food plot #1
is over 1 mile to the creek, and now that it has been
select cut, it is going to be awesome hunting....Mostly ALL
hardwoods running down to a wide creek and beaver
swamp...Anthony killed a 11pt there in 2006...


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## LAKOTA (Sep 1, 2007)

Can someone give me the specifics on the ATV restrictions? My father called about the land today (was listed in the local paper) and is going to look it over Monday. He is 63 and would not be able to walk a mile to a hunting stand one-way every time he enters the woods. 

He was told that the rule concerning the use of alcohol was also changed (No alcohol, which is great). That was one thing that fueled my fathers interest.

Any other information,  _*GOOD or BAD*_,   would be greatly appreciated. Feel free to send me an email or PM.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 1, 2007)

Lakota, PM Hunter314...He is the new club pres, and
can answer your questions...
Scott is a reasonable guy, and main concern was that
guys would riding during prime hunting times....
It has been NO ALCOHOL club for the last 4 years, and
I believe it will remain so...Most guys last year were
pretty serious hunters, and no real "goof offs" in camp,
if you know what I mean....


----------



## wgeeslin (Sep 5, 2007)

I would love to come see the place who should i call??


----------



## gadeerwoman (Sep 5, 2007)

I've heard some good stuff re this hunting club. A suggestion regarding the atv usage might be to allow for electric golf carts if the roads thru the property allow. Those things are great for folks who can't walk far and are so quiet you can't hear them. In my old club, Mr. James used to sneak up on me at camp all the time in his cart and I would never hear him coming. If my roads were in better shape I'd have me one of those electric jobs!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## zksailfish (Sep 30, 2007)

sounds like a great club, why are you taking away the no mounting rule?


----------



## Hunter314 (Oct 6, 2007)

Lots of guys in the club and potential new members didn't like the rule.  The club never voted on this rule.  Previoulsy it had been provided by the lease holder.

The ATV rule has been changed where you can now drive in on and park on the main roads into the woods.


----------



## savetheweb (Oct 6, 2007)

*club*

Still looking for members in the club for this season???


----------



## bucktrucker (Oct 6, 2007)

what is the total lease price going to be is it going be  the 650.00 .Do you have personal areas?


----------



## savetheweb (Oct 17, 2007)

*Stands*

QUESTION == Are the stands and areas of the PIN board open to ALL members of the club? So 1st come 1st serve on the hnting area for members??

thanks


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 17, 2007)

All areas of the property are open to hunt on a 1st come, 1st hunt
basis....If someone has a stand in an area, you have to get his
permission 1st....You can use climbers anywhere...Just pin in 1st...

NO RESERVED AREAS....


----------



## savetheweb (Oct 17, 2007)

7Mag Hunter said:


> All areas of the property are open to hunt on a 1st come, 1st hunt
> basis....If someone has a stand in an area, you have to get his
> permission 1st....You can use climbers anywhere...Just pin in 1st...
> 
> NO RESERVED AREAS....


So if someone has a stand in an area that would be there area to hunt? So area are Private to hunt if stand owner doesn't give permission or is it if the owner isn't on the lease that hunt day you can hunt it?? Rather have it open to all members all areas on the pin in system....

thanks though


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 17, 2007)

No reserved areas...If there is a stand up (not yours), just hang
your climber next to it and hunt, Unless the stand owner pins in
1st and beats you to the area...
1st come 1st hunt......All areas open for everyone to hunt....


----------



## Eddy M. (Oct 17, 2007)

I think what he means is ---------if Joe has a stand in XYZ bottom and you pin in first you can hunt the area but NOT out of Joe's personal tree stand/blind / tower stand unless Joe has given permission ----you can do your stand in the next tree or what ever-- that was the way it worked when I was a member and huntnut let me hunt his tower stands several times ---very fair process--- great club and land and some big deer


----------



## savetheweb (Oct 18, 2007)

7Mag Hunter said:


> No reserved areas...If there is a stand up (not yours), just hang
> your climber next to it and hunt, Unless the stand owner pins in
> 1st and beats you to the area...
> 1st come 1st hunt......All areas open for everyone to hunt....



Thanks for clarity there...


----------



## Hunter314 (Dec 12, 2007)

We filled up with members this last season and are starting to take names for the 2008-09 season.  Please contact me only if seriously interested.  All of the property is open to everyone - no reserved or private areas.  The only time you need permission is to hunt is to hunt another members stand [actual stand (ladder, climber, etc.) not an area].


----------



## dixie (Dec 12, 2007)

Sounds like a nice place and great rules 7


----------



## dixiejacket (Dec 13, 2007)

Hunter314 said:


> We filled up with members this last season and are starting to take names for the 2008-09 season.  Please contact me only if seriously interested.  All of the property is open to everyone - no reserved or private areas.  The only time you need permission is to hunt is to hunt another members stand [actual stand (ladder, climber, etc.) not an area].



What kind of success rate have you experienced this year?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 13, 2007)

Contact Hunter314....He is the new club President, and can
answer all questions...

I hunted the land last year, and will return next year.....


----------



## hcbadbob (Dec 17, 2007)

how many members are needed and when are the dues to be payed, when could we look at the land?


----------



## jav (Dec 17, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## SHMELTON (Dec 19, 2007)

Can you hunt other game besides deer?


----------



## Hunter314 (Jan 26, 2008)

See new thread where club is seeking members for '08 season.


----------



## Hunter314 (Aug 2, 2009)

We are looking for 1 or 2 members for the upcoming season.  If you have questions or to see the property, call Anthony at 770-328-0884.


----------

